# Knee surgery



## Ronin Moose (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello all!  I'm scheduled for arthoscopic knee surgery next week (torn meniscus). Figuring that several of you have probably been through this ordeal already, I was hoping for any helpful tips, advise, ideas of what to expect, etc.

I appreciate your thoughts!  Thanks.....

-GARRY


----------



## kid (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry man never had surgury.  I say you go out and get wasted before you go in.  Wait that won't be good.  Don't do that.  I really have no good advice.  Sorry dude.  I do feel bad.  How did you mess up your knee?  I heard that if at all possible try not to get surgery done cause it helps fpor a little while then gets worse.  Suppose good luck with everything.



kid


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 3, 2005)

Been there....done that...same surgery. Wasn't too bad. First couple days I was a bit out of it, but after that pain wasn't bad or anything. Think I stopped using the prescription pills after the first week. Was on crutches for 6 weeks.  Rehab wasn't too bad, 6 weeks there too, but wasn't enough to get my knee back to where it should be, so had to work more on my own. 
Knee was a bit stiff for a while but mostly good. I feel the weather changes now, it aches, and still have issues with the knee, but they are unrelated to the surgery.  I do a knee brace too to provide a bit of extra support to it. 
I'd say get the surgery. I was told was really opening myself up to arthritis and more damage if I didn't, so obviously I did it. Hope it goes well!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2005)

Do the exercises they give you several times per day.  I did mine five times per day and got off crutches in a day, never needed the pain pills, fully recuperated in four weeks.  

 Have fun!


----------



## bayonet (Mar 4, 2005)

If you have access to a pool, jump in! I mean AFTER your incisions heal and scar over. PT worked well but getting in the pool with fins definately got me back on track. Riding my bike also helped. As for going hard on the mat, it took a while mentally because I would remember the pain and agony when I blew my knee out. But all is well. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## TerryC (Mar 4, 2005)

I had it about 12 years ago. The surgery itself was pretty uneventful, in fact I stayed awake during it and watched the TV monitor while it was being done. It was a hassle wearing that ice water compression thing for a couple of weeks, but I put down the crutches after 3 days. This was back when I still ran every morning, and I walked my first 3 miles after two weeks, and ran 3 miles after a month.

Now, if I could just get surgery to fix all my other old age aches and pains!


----------



## OULobo (Mar 7, 2005)

Went through a whole ACL reconstruction with meniscus repair. Don't worry, just keep up with the therapy or exercises and when you start back at training, remember to protect you damage and know your limits. Oh year and try Lavender oil for the scarring.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences, and the support.  I'm doing this tomorrow morning, so think a good thought! I'll tell you later how it works out, although I'm confident it will be fine!  Take care.....

-Garry  :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 10, 2005)

Best of luck and a speedy recovery to you, Ronin Moose.


----------



## ginshun (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, I am a little late, but anyway. 

 Arthroscopic was nothing too bad.  I was up and about not long afterward.  The ACL reconstruction was a different story, that one had me out of commision for a while.  Stick with the PT and you will be fine.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Mar 19, 2005)

10 days post surgery: I'm starting therapy AND returning to work in two days. Should be back at full training in 6 weeks.  Again, my thanks to those who replied or had me in their thoughts.  Take care.....


-Garry


----------



## triwahine (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm later than everyone else on this one.  Just follow along with the PT and get the okay from the doctor before returning to activity.  Sounds like you started PT alittle late.  Usually, it's started with the first week.  Please say you atleast had a consultation and were given exercises to take home.  Did they do a meniscetomy or a repair?  Two different rehab approachs.

Be good, be safe and good luck!


----------



## Fortis (Mar 22, 2005)

I hope your recovery is going along smoothly.  I've never had surgery, but I definitely sympathize.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Mar 22, 2005)

They removed the stiches 7 days after the surgery.  Got in to see the therapist 2 days later and started right in.  It was a repair (both sides), and I actually feel great.  Yeah, I'm doing exercises at home as well as attending the PT sessions.

I truly appreciate the support of you folks; it shows the family we have in martial arts, and that concern comes from the heart.

Thanks again.....

-Garry   :asian:


----------



## Tremble (Mar 22, 2005)

Not sure if it's the same thing, but I had an Orthroscopy after a Rugby Injury.
Might just be bad spelling on my part.
Care in the UK seems to be a bit behind what other's have written about here.
It was put in a Crepe bandage and I was told to come back in two weeks.
Only young at the time, so I did what I was told, by which point my knee had locked at a 90 degree angle.
Despite explaining this, the Doctor wanted to see me walk on it.
When he realised this wasn't possible, he called me in for Orthroscopy, which was explained to be simply an exploratory operation, with two small incisions made, so that a camera could be inserted.

I woke up during the night after surgery and got an immediate Morphine shot.
next I know, there's a Physiotherapist at my bed waking me up.
I must first explain that the Knee was in a light Crepe bandage, and not a caste.
"Right now" she says, "I'd like you to lift your leg off the bed as high as you can"
So I have a go, and really can't move it, as the pain is incredible.
"Well if you're not going to try" She say's gruffly "I'll help you".
At this point, she proceeds to lift my leg a foot off the bed.

"I'm going to count to three, and then let go. I wish you to control your legs descent"

She let go alright, my leg crashing onto the bed, resulting in me screaming out every profanity known to man.

"It really shouldn't hurt as much as that" she said, "Let me go and get your case notes"

So yeah, someone who'd just had an Orthroscopy shouldn't have had that experience, but what the surgeon had neglected to write in big bold letters on his report, was that they had spotted a mass of congealed blood inside the joint during the Orthroscopy, and he'd taken it upon himself to lift off my knee cap, and force the leg straight while I was under.

Anyway's the lesson I got out of the whole thing was mostly to do with Physiotherapy.

Regarding your knee's, go see someone like the head physio of a Skating or Football team. They'll give you a genuine prognosis.


----------

